# Omni 12v Step



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

Yet another problem with a Omni step.

Autotrail Cheynne 660SE 2008

My Omni step has been working perfectly fine for the last 12 months, even this morning, however today it has started playing up. It is jamming when trying to open/close, it helps if I assist it with a push or pull.

I have stripped it down and checked all the lubrication point, they are free and operate correctly, I have checked all the connections they are clean. There is power to all connections, the relay can be heard to operate and if I keep pressing the operating switch the motor can be heard/try to work. On a re-assembly it opens and closes once only, then jams again.

I am confused HELP.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Is your control box a sergeant by any chance?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Exactly the same problem as my own 2-3 times per year. Liberal dose of spray on 3in1 oil on all moving pivot points works for me.

Trevor


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Blobsta said:


> Is your control box a sergeant by any chance?


Yes it is a Sargent system


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

trevorf said:


> Exactly the same problem as my own 2-3 times per year. Liberal dose of spray on 3in1 oil on all moving pivot points works for me.
> 
> Trevor


Step is really well lubricated and free when disconnected from motor.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Happened with mine, at a guess, the fuse for the step in the control box is not powerful enough to work the step all the time. It is one of those fuses that resets itself. If you contact [email protected]

He will be most helpful.

Bob


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine was stiff in the sliders, I had to warm them up and spread them then cool them again to restore the memory.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Mine was stiff in the sliders, I had to warm them up and spread them then cool them again to restore the memory.


That sounds rude Kev :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blobsta said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was stiff in the sliders, I had to warm them up and spread them then cool them again to restore the memory.
> ...


:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: BEHAVE :!: :!:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Blobsta said:


> Happened with mine, at a guess, the fuse for the step in the control box is not powerful enough to work the step all the time. It is one of those fuses that resets itself. If you contact [email protected]
> 
> He will be most helpful.
> 
> Bob


Cheers I sent them an email last night


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Had this exact problem with ours a couple of weeks ago. Stripped it down completely and discovered that one of the gear wheel bearings had seized in its nylon bush. Had to knock out the gear and then clean up the bearing surface with emery and check it was free to move. Reassembled everything and now works perfectly. Bit of a squeeze to get under van to remove and replace everything but was worth doing!!!!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I fixed ours just last week.
If you can hear the motor trying to work I doubt it is the fuse.
Ours was also part of the gearing / operating arms seized up but only on one side so it caused the step to twist and jam.
I didnt strip it down as it would have meant removing a large plastic side skirt.
I just soaked it with loads of spray and then half an hour later I started to rock the switch back and forth then more spray and another coffee or two while it soaked in.
Back to rocking the switch and the step started to move a few millimetres in and out, a little more each time.
After a minute or two it was going in and out with no problem.
I would reccomend GT85 spray or similar as it will not attract dirt like WD40.

James


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

HI,

I am going to try inspecting the gear pinions this weekend, why did I not think of that, it sometime pays to ask advice, thank you all


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

On mine it turned out to be a split in the main drive shaft- which eventually broke.


----------



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi I had same problem changed the relays by engine battery now works fine.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

keliz said:


> Hi I had same problem changed the relays by engine battery now works fine.


Looks like you were spot on keliz.

Unfortunately my relays are part of Sargent EM50 circuit board, so had to either send away for repair or replace the unit. I opted fro a replacement all works fine.

My thanks to evey one


----------

